

Microsoft and an 'Over the Top' Data Center Buildout? - socratees
http://www.crn.com/software/206901201
Now consider the very same company building, running and maintaining 24 of the world's largest data centers. (And that's just Phase 1.)
======
xirium
From the article: the company will surprise many with its plans to embrace
open source.

Microsoft's market capitalisation is 253.15 billion dollars. Redhat's market
capitalisation is 3.47 billion dollars. MySQL's market capitalisation is 1
billion dollars. Other open source companies form a long tail and make the
size of the open source market quite arguable. Regardless, I would be
surprised if Microsoft obtain 2% of revenue from open source in 2008. I'll be
more surprised if revenue from open source fully offsets losses from
comparable but open source operating systems, databases and productivity
applications.

